
Google's Andy Rubin live from D: Dive Into Mobile - s3graham
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/06/googles-andy-rubin-live-from-d-dive-into-mobile/
======
Nemisis7654
Today was a huge day for Android news. First the official release of the
Android 2.3 SDK, announcement of the Nexus S and now this?

The brief preview of the Honeycomb UI was very nice.

